# Noticias y eventos > Encuentros >  Quedadasdemelo

## Iban

Bueno, vamos a aterrizar lo de quedar para ir a chinchar un poco a Barajasdemelo. Parece lógico que dejemos un poco de tiempo para que nos coordinemos, así que todo apunta a diciembre. Hay dos fines de semana que tienen casi todas las papeletes: el del 10,y el del 17. Así que hagamos unaa encuesta entre los que creen que van a poder apuntase, y el finde que más partidarios tenga, ése lo hacemos. Luego ya decidiremos si viernes, si sábado o domingo, o qué.

Queda por descontado que si el propio Barajasdemelo no puede uno de los dos, ése queda automáticamente decartado.

Abro dos opciones:
- Finde del 10-11.
- Finde del 17-18.

Se puede hacer una "votación múltiple", así que aquel que pueda asistir cualquiera de los dos fines de semana, por favor, que vote a ambos.

----------


## Pulgas

He votado. Y he votado ambos, me da igual u no que otro.

----------


## renard

Yo he votado para el 17 que me viene mejor.

----------


## Iban

Mi preferencia también está dividida.

----------


## S. Alexander

Votado, ambos, me es indiferente.

----------


## eidanyoson

Yo también los dos. En mi caso dependo del trabajo y de médicos y eso no lo sabré hasta más adelante. Por eso no me he decidido por ninguno en concreto.

----------


## chiripicajoso

uffff
fecha de examenes.....

----------


## Ricardo Solo

Pues el fin de semana del Frakson, el del 11, así voy hasta Madrid mato dos pájaros de un tiro.

----------


## Iban

> Pues el fin de semana del Frakson, el del 11, así voy hasta Madrid mato dos pájaros de un tiro.


ëeeepahí... pues igual yo también mato dos tiros de un pájaro...

----------


## Pulgas

¡Ay, que acaban de convocar el V Festival de Magia en Salamanca y es del 9 al 11 de diciembre!
Si se hace el 10, me perderé a Jordiman, Escalante y Jandro, pero creo que la quedada merece la pena.

----------


## MagNity

me acaban de llamar y llenar de trabajo hasta navidades... así que, sintiendolo muchisimo, me es imposible librar un solo día si quiero entregar el trabajo en los plazos que me piden (si, la culpa es mia por aceptar cosas a última hora, pero no está el pan para bollos).
lo que si funciona minimamente bien, podría ser una excusa perfecta para organizar otras para ir a verle...

----------


## Pulgas

Barajas, yo sigo en mis trece de pasar la mañana contigo en Madrid, si te animas, claro.  :Smile1: 
Dime algo y quedamos.

----------


## MagNity

nada... yo trabajo todos los días y esta semana no libro ni uno... para que luego hablen de los derechos (llevo sin un fin de semana libre desde hace más de un año, curiosamente mi contrato es de lunes a viernes)

----------


## barajasdemelo

*Iban* si tiene mala pinta pero no pasa nada, yo me hago cargo de cada situacion y si no puede ser ahora, pues ser que no puede ser y si se propone para más adelante, perfecto. 




> Barajas, yo sigo en mis trece de pasar la mañana contigo en Madrid, si te animas, claro. 
> Dime algo y quedamos.


*Pulgas* Por supuesto que estoy animado, yo estaré allí vengais o no, lo que no me gustaría es hacer ningún trastorno a nadie y me parece que te lo voy a producir a ti.

*S. Alexander* Claro que nos veremos, precisamente el día 29 tengo previsto estar en Toledo desde la mañana y por la tarde asistir a una Opera.

Repito mi móvil 609018788 para el que quiera ponerse en contacto.

Muchas gracias por vuestro tiempo.

----------


## barajasdemelo

> Muchas gracias por vuestro tiempo.


Me suena mal, puede tener otro sentido, me refiero al tiempo en este hilo.

----------


## S. Alexander

> *Iban* si tiene mala pinta pero no pasa nada, yo me hago cargo de cada situacion y si no puede ser ahora, pues ser que no puede ser y si se propone para más adelante, perfecto. 
> 
> 
> 
> *Pulgas* Por supuesto que estoy animado, yo estaré allí vengais o no, lo que no me gustaría es hacer ningún trastorno a nadie y me parece que te lo voy a producir a ti.
> 
> *S. Alexander* Claro que nos veremos, precisamente el día 29 tengo previsto estar en Toledo desde la mañana y por la tarde asistir a una Opera.
> 
> Repito mi móvil 609018788 para el que quiera ponerse en contacto.
> ...


El 29 estaremos actuando Chaoz y yo de 17:30 a 18:30.

En cuanto llegues a Toledo dame un toque y te llamo para ver si podemos vernos... ¡¡de nuevo, después de 3 largos años!!

Un abrazo mágico enorme, Barajasdemelo

S. Alexander

----------


## Javi Drama

Vaya por Dios que bajón de participación y afluencia de gente...a ver si para la próxima hay más suerte que en las fiestas navideñas sabemos que es complicado.

¿Entonces el sábado si se mantiene lo de la mañana aunque sea para juntarse un ratejo y echar un café o en que situación ha quedado la cosa?

----------


## Pulgas

Pues al final, viendo el resultado, y después de charlar un ratito con Ángel por teléfono, me quedo en casa.
Ojalá haya pronto otro intento y que ste cuaje de verdad.
En cualquier caso, andaré por Madrid en enero, algunos días, así que quizás haya opción de vernos y conocernos.

----------


## Javi Drama

Bueno una lástima, en otra ocasión será como ya fueron comentando en los mensajes anteriores.

Si Pulgas, el 17 seguro que te veo...

----------


## b12jose

Yo sigo en mis trece:P y si preparamos algo para Febrero?? a esa si que apunto:P

----------


## barajasdemelo

No os preocupeis, espero que podamos concretar otra fecha.

----------


## hernandez

pues que bajón, a ver que hago yo ahora mañana.

----------


## eidanyoson

Una pena. De todas maneras que no decaiga. Una hay que hacer aunque sea por pesados al proponerlas ¿no?

----------

